# Trying to get in the game of steriods



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Getting in kinda late I'm 28 always been small been lifting heavy and cant seem to pass my plateau, figured I see what all I can learn about starting to juice and what I may be missing out on ...any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

That’s not late at all, post up more about your stats and what you’re eating etc .. the vets will want to know this if you’re looking for some help


----------



## mugzy (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 welcome to the forum. What are your goals, weight, diet, etc? The steroids you select for a cycle will be dependent on your goals moving forward such as powerlifting or bodybuilding and then diet and training. It is a complete plan.


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm 5'8" 115lbs very lean, I really would like to see me gain around 35lbs I usually try to intake about 120-140 grams of protein and almost twice that in carbs daily I drink whey before and after workouts and I try to hit the same muscle groups 3 times a week


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Goal is a bodybuilding physique lol I want to be huge yesterday lol


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> I'm 5'8" 115lbs very lean, I really would like to see me gain around 35lbs I usually try to intake about 120-140 grams of protein and almost twice that in carbs daily I drink whey before and after workouts and I try to hit the same muscle groups 3 times a week



You need a burger and less time on the muscle work.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> I usually try to intake about 120-140 grams of protein and almost twice that in carbs daily



That accounts for about 1,700 calories. That's about what my 130lbs wife eats. Is that all you're eating?

Protein (140g *4) = 560 Cal
Carbs (280g *4 ) = 1,120 Cal

Total =1,680


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> That accounts for about 1,700 calories. That's about what my 130lbs wife eats. Is that all you're eating?
> 
> Protein (140g *4) = 560 Cal
> Carbs (280g *4 ) = 1,120 Cal
> ...



He's 115lbs, so probably all he's eating. Start eating twice as much, you'll grow.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2018)

You don't need AAS.  You need food.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2018)

115lbs????? At 5'8 you aren't very lean, you're a skeleton. Eat til you puke and train the big 3 heavy and hard


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2018)

Welcome to UG. Your plateau is likely diet related.  In both short and long term you will do better to wait on the jewce


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks guys I appreciate all your suggestions and would it hurt to eat dirty to get the extra calories?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate all your suggestions and would it hurt to eat dirty to get the extra calories?



Eating clean is bullshit. For your purposes calories are calories and you need more. If at first you are too full to keep eating like you have been then yes some calorie dense foods should be added. Chocolate milk can help tremendously.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 2, 2018)

Yea man you gotta eat eat eat...once you figure that out then by all means load that pin and get with it! Welcome to the ug


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

This is where I'm at so far.  So I would need to be eating over 3000 calories?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2018)

was 115lbs a typo? look up TDEE, then download myfitness pal, add 500 cals to your daily caloric intake and continue to do so every 2-3 weeks


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

No it was sadly not a typo I'm a little guy last I weighed in at planet fitness yesterday I was at 115.4


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> This is where I'm at so far.  So I would need to be eating over 3000 calories?



if not 3k, id go 2750

focus on meat and clean carbs/fats.  A lot here are not fans of protein shakes but i would eat every 3-4hrs and have a 1/2 shake in between each.  

If you wake up during the night to piss, whatever.......knock down 1/2 a shake.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> No it was sadly not a typo I'm a little guy last I weighed in at planet fitness yesterday I was at 115.4



from the pics you don't look 115 @ 5'8 but anywho, man just focus on eating and training intensity, get up to the 180s and then look into the sweet nectar


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry those pics were taken post max workout lol what are some of the best sense foods with clean carbs and fats other then nuts?


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2018)

K101,

You got a good shape but really need some mass. This will take some more time and pound the cals. Hit that 2750 cal mark Gymrat suggested and get a soilid 150-175 grams of protein. Don't get stupid and start slamming the fats or you'll be back up here asking how to cut. And please stop hitting your body parts 3x/wk. Twice is okay depending on the person but I run best at once a week.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 2, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> Sorry those pics were taken post max workout lol what are some of the best sense foods with clean carbs and fats other then nuts?



I applaud your dedication to a clean diet but at your age and size you won’t get fat smashing some pizza and burgers here and there....don’t be scared to eat like you weigh 200 pounds...just make sure you hit cardio and keep it in reason.

edit...if you can afford it you can always pay someone to tell you when and what to eat..you’ll be surprised at what you pick up on following a diet plan .


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 2, 2018)

Dude. Eat everything. Burgers, pizza, ice cream, everything. And drop your workouts down to twice a week per bodypart at least. Forcefeeding is harder than dieting. Anybody can diet. Forcefeeding is really tough but that's what you need.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2018)

Nobody at any size/weight gets big on chicken breast and broccoli.  You're 28, eat what you enjoy eating, then have seconds. Train hard, sleep as much as you can.  Enjoy what you're doing.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Steak and potatoes mac and cheese and pizza and fking burgers and pastas my dood


----------



## Bizzybone (Oct 2, 2018)

Damn 115 at 68 inches? Bro, you need to learn how to diet. I got to 186 lbs around the same height at 13% before i decided to step over to the dark side.


----------



## HDH (Oct 2, 2018)

I'd mix it up a bit my man. I wouldn't go all out bullshit food. You look like a guy that would look great through any bulk or cut if you mix it up. 

It's a calories game bro, set your cals and make your cals, period. You can do that clean or dirty, it does make a difference in how you look. I can't remember the last time I saw someone getting ready for a show eating crap. It's not good to pick up too many bad habits coming into this. 

I would rather see you take a gainer to help get the carbs in but it's my opinion and I know what works for me. I also know you are going to have a difficult time getting those cals in. This is the part of bodybuilding that people can't discipline themselves enough to make real changes throughout the years. 

Try your best to keep it clean BUT don't ever miss your cal marker.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 2, 2018)

Someone throw this kid a few dozen burgers!!! 

Welcome to UG, now go eat everything in sight


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 2, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I applaud your dedication to a clean diet but at your age and size you won’t get fat smashing some pizza and burgers here and there....don’t be scared to eat like you weigh 200 pounds...just make sure you hit cardio and keep it in reason.
> 
> edit...if you can afford it you can always pay someone to tell you when and what to eat..you’ll be surprised at what you pick up on following a diet plan .


Yo, absolutely correct here.

Probably not what you want to hear bro , but pile in the food..


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Yo, absolutely correct here.
> 
> Probably not what you want to hear bro , but pile in the food..


Isn’t that what everyone wants to hear?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Eat more ass.. clearly.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 2, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Isn’t that what everyone wants to hear?


Haha not when your trying to get in the game all, excited to.see what's up and shit. And get shut down with food

But shit if your rolling in right , busting ass
Keeping your appetite full, more food is always a great thing to hear

Especially if.it's cheat food
**** me


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Haha not when your trying to get in the game all, excited to.see what's up and shit. And get shut down with food
> 
> But shit if your rolling in right , busting ass
> Keeping your appetite full, more food is always a great thing to hear
> ...


Cheat food has me all fluffy. I’m ok with that lol


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 3, 2018)

Hahaha. Cheat food is so.****ing.good thigh


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks guys I'll try to cut down to 2x a week on workouts and try to eat everything I can! I thought i had to eat clean to gain mass and when i cant eat I'll slam Myoplex


----------



## Elivo (Oct 3, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> Thanks guys I'll try to cut down to 2x a week on workouts and try to eat everything I can! I thought i had to eat clean to gain mass and when i cant eat I'll slam Myoplex




There is a lot of info on here about training both styles and types, take a look at some of the older posts too, lot of good info going back a bit that will help.


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> Thanks guys I'll try to cut down to 2x a week on workouts and try to eat everything I can! I thought i had to eat clean to gain mass and when i cant eat I'll slam Myoplex



2x/wk for resistance training is insufficient. 

You stated you worked each muscle group 3x/wk, which is too frequent. 

Try 3x/wk of heavy, compound movements split into Push (day one) pull (day 2) legs (day 3). 

If you need more info just google ”push pull legs” or search on the board. 

Eating is is the most important thing for gaining weight. Eating should not be pleasant. You have to eat much more than you actually want to. 

Good luck.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Work every muscle group 2x per week. No cardio.  If I were you, Id be trying to lift 5-6 days per week. Push-Pull-Legs is perfect for you. 

Push is chest, shoulders, and tris
Pull is Lats, rhomboids, traps, rear delts, and biceps
legs are legs


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Work every muscle group 2x per week. No cardio.  If I were you, Id be trying to lift 5-6 days per week. Push-Pull-Legs is perfect for you.
> 
> Push is chest, shoulders, and tris
> Pull is Lats, rhomboids, traps, rear delts, and biceps
> legs are legs



Disagree for a couple reasons:

too much too quick. He needs to feel like this is a sustainable lifestyle and 6 days a week is a lot, even for advanced lifters. This needs to be something he can stick with for the long haul. Better to start off with less and add more over time. 

5-6 days is fine for guys like you and me who have built a base over many years. OP is skinny as a rail and needs to build that base. He needs heavy workouts with ample rest and food.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Disagree for a couple reasons:
> 
> too much too quick. He needs to feel like this is a sustainable lifestyle and 6 days a week is a lot, even for advanced lifters. This needs to be something he can stick with for the long haul. Better to start off with less and add more over time.
> 
> 5-6 days is fine for guys like you and me who have built a base over many years. OP is skinny as a rail and needs to build that base. He needs heavy workouts with ample rest and food.



Might be right. I was just thinking that bc of his age and small size, that his recovery should be real quick.


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm so glad I came here for help, you guys know your shit and are very helpful. I appreciate it a ton


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 3, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> I'm so glad I came here for help, you guys know your shit and are very helpful. I appreciate it a ton




stick around man...post up and make friends..we have a good time here


----------



## LittleManSyndrome (Oct 4, 2018)

I would not usually give advice, but you got to eat bro.. everything and anything and all the time... gaining weight from 115 is alot of work (eating when not hungry)... not that youll ever want to weight 180... but once i hit 180 i could blow up in a bad way well past 200... then once i hit 175 i could not eat and drop to one 150...

Ive been quite stable for a couple years now by moderating everthing in live....you arent ready for gear yet.

Eat eat eat!

Edit
Im 33yo 5' 10"... 174lbs at the moment


----------



## DonaldPump (Oct 5, 2018)

Cake!!! And steaks!!!!


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 5, 2018)

It would have been impossible for me to get to 3k cals eating clean but I heard burgers and hey it's pretty easy to eat clean but have a jalapeno king burger right before I go to work...that sucker has almost 1k cals and over 50g of carbs and over 20g of protein and it, that's spoiling myself alittle but that's a huge help on being able to get my cals in, also starting push pull legs next week so I cant start with a new clean routine.  So if I'm needing 3k cals how much of that actually needs to be carbs and protein or is it just sufficient if I hit my cals?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 5, 2018)

Download myfitnesspal, that’s a good start.. TDEE calc as well, both free


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> It would have been impossible for me to get to 3k cals eating clean but I heard burgers and hey it's pretty easy to eat clean but have a jalapeno king burger right before I go to work...that sucker has almost 1k cals and over 50g of carbs and over 20g of protein and it, that's spoiling myself alittle but that's a huge help on being able to get my cals in, also starting push pull legs next week so I cant start with a new clean routine.  So if I'm needing 3k cals how much of that actually needs to be carbs and protein or is it just sufficient if I hit my cals?



I’d try to aim for 165-175g of protein.  

Around 100g for fat

the rest carbs (apprx 350). 

Most important thing is getting enough protein.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 5, 2018)

Once you add aas those numbers gotta go way up


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 5, 2018)

The myfitnesspal only has the option for gaining 1lb a week is that about standard or can it be realistic for me to be able to gain more then that a week by eating heavy and lifting heavy?


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> The myfitnesspal only has the option for gaining 1lb a week is that about standard or can it be realistic for me to be able to gain more then that a week by eating heavy and lifting heavy?



You can custom set your calories and macros. 

You can gain more than a pound a week at your starting weight, so long as you eat enough. Every. Single. Day. 

No problem.


----------



## Kamehamehaa101 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey jin  how can I figure how much cals and all that I 3ould need per pound I'd like to gain as far as the myfitnesspal I need 2810cals to gain 1 pound a week but how can I figure as for 3 or 4 pounds a week? If that's even possible


----------



## Jin (Oct 5, 2018)

Kamehamehaa101 said:


> Hey jin  how can I figure how much cals and all that I 3ould need per pound I'd like to gain as far as the myfitnesspal I need 2810cals to gain 1 pound a week but how can I figure as for 3 or 4 pounds a week? If that's even possible



4 pounds a week isn’t possible even with steroids. 2 pounds a week is ambitious.  (that amount of growth wil not be sustainable naturally once you have your base muscle growth, but remember a pound a week is 55 pounds in a year which is what I’d aim for this “first” year. Achievable ) Start at 3500k (that’s more than sufficient, maybe too much) then adjust from there.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 5, 2018)

Also, as you grow, it will take more calories every day to maintain your weight and grow more. Especially if the majority of your weight gain is muscle. That wont matter much for now but when youre 15 lbs heavier, youll need more of everything than you do now


----------

